# 928 T-Cube build tread.....



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

With the high amount of crits that I'll need to do next year, I decided the 928 SL was probably a little too delicate for this year. 

I just ordered a white 51cm T-Cube frame. I'm planning on Record 11 components, a Selle Italia SLR Carbino Flow (hopefully white). I'll probably use my Mavic CCUs but also snag some Zen Cyclery Enlightenments. Haven't quite decided on the exact LOOK pedal, seat post, bars, or stem at this moment. 

I'm hoping to have the initial pic next week.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

spade2you said:


> With the high amount of crits that I'll need to do next year, I decided the 928 SL was probably a little too delicate for this year.
> 
> I just ordered a white 51cm T-Cube frame. I'm planning on Record 11 components, a Selle Italia SLR Carbino Flow (hopefully white). I'll probably use my Mavic CCUs but also snag some Zen Cyclery Enlightenments. Haven't quite decided on the exact LOOK pedal, seat post, bars, or stem at this moment.
> 
> I'm hoping to have the initial pic next week.


FYI - any carbon frame is too delicate for crits. Heck, I personally think any carbon frame is too delicate for racing period, especially if you plan on racing on it after a wreck.

I have a Colnago Cristallo and Colnago C50, both carbon fiber frames, that I do almost all my training on. However, they never see a race course.

Racing is done on a Colnago Arte and Bianchi FG Lite, both aluminum frames.

From what I read when I was thinking about getting back into racing, carbon fiber frames can have micro cracks in them after a wreck, setting them up for a massive failure later on. The only way to diagnose these hairline fractures is through an MRS, and that isn't happening either. So, no carbon fiber frame use for me in mass start events. Luckily, I have only been involved in a single wreck over the 3 recent years that I have been racing. As a junior, there were plenty of wrecks, but that was back in the 80's. Even the small wreck I was involved in was from a hard hit from behind that scratched up my right rear dropout pretty good and that happens to be a carbon fiber rear dropout, so I am just waiting for it to snap in the middle of a sprint.

With all that said, congrats on the new frame and most definitely post pics of the build, or at least a pic of the finished bike.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I understand what you're saying, but a lot of the talk about carbon frames is exactly that. Talk. Saying that carbon isn't crit worthy is a bit exaggerated. I don't know if Nebraska is unique, but it's pretty rare to see non-carbon bikes in the local races, other than in a small minority in Cat 5 men and Cat 4 women. 

I'd agree that most 900g frames are definitely not suited for crit racing, but a lot of rigid ~1000g+ frames are a nice compromise of lightness, performance, and durability. In a bad enough crash, most frames have the potential for being toast. I can say from personal experience, I've crashed a 928 C2C and a friend of mine crashed his Cervelo (not sure of the model), but both bikes are a live and kickin'. 

Team Type 1 has been using Orbea's ~1000g frame bike because they're nice n' durable. I believe they've switched to the CX-1 for next year for the same reasons.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

spade2you said:


> I understand what you're saying, but a lot of the talk about carbon frames is exactly that. Talk. Saying that carbon isn't crit worthy is a bit exaggerated. I don't know if Nebraska is unique, but it's pretty rare to see non-carbon bikes in the local races, other than in a small minority in Cat 5 men and Cat 4 women.
> 
> I'd agree that most 900g frames are definitely not suited for crit racing, but a lot of rigid ~1000g+ frames are a nice compromise of lightness, performance, and durability. In a bad enough crash, most frames have the potential for being toast. I can say from personal experience, I've crashed a 928 C2C and a friend of mine crashed his Cervelo (not sure of the model), but both bikes are a live and kickin'.
> 
> Team Type 1 has been using Orbea's ~1000g frame bike because they're nice n' durable. I believe they've switched to the CX-1 for next year for the same reasons.


A teammate of mine broke a Pinarello Prince in a crash and I have seen a couple pics on here of other Pinarello frames that have broken. Most of my teammates race on Cannondale CAAD9s which are aluminum.

I'm not saying that a carbon frame isn't durable. What I am saying is that when a carbon fiber frame fails, it fails catastrophically, especially where there was a hairline crack present. That is the problem with wrecking on a carbon fiber frame. You have no idea if there is a crack. Me, I prefer not to find out in a 35+ mph sprint or a 60 mph descent. If an aluminum tube gets dented or one of the welds is going, you can usually see it. One of my teammates toasted a Madone in a race this year when he crashed it during a sprint, and then found a hairline crack on his other Madone.

If memory serves me correctly, you are racing Cat 4 next year. Over here in MABRA land, Cat 4 men have more crashes than any other category, including the Cat 5 men. I saw some pretty sick stuff this year.

The prros race carbon fiber because that is what they are given and it provides them with some advantage. Me, I'm not rich enough to replace Cristallos and C50s after each wreck and/or send them out for an MRI by Calfee, et al. to ensure that there isn't any structural damage after a wreck. Hence, the cheap aluminum frames off of ebay for racing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

At least where I'm from, the 4s seem to ride alright. 

Regardless, as long as there are other riders, gravity, etc, there's always a chance of a crash. Every crash is different, although a lot of the time, the rider will take most of the impact. 

I don't plan on a whole lot of crits, but should be alright for a crit or two on the bike.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Here it is!


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Damn, that is a fine frame. I love the 09 paint schemes.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

padawan716 said:


> Damn, that is a fine frame. I love the 09 paint schemes.


Thanks. I'm very happy with the overall look of the T-Cube. Not to bash the B4P MonoQ, but I just couldn't get into this year's paint scheme. Although, I really thought the 08 T-Cube models looked amazing with the round top tube, paint scheme, and that spiral carbon. I'm sure the '09s are an improvement, but I thought Barlow World's bikes last year looked pretty killer.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, the '10 schemes are too busy for me. Lots of colors and stripes and stuff. That T-cube, and the similarly painted SL, are probably my favorite looking frames.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

padawan716 said:


> Yeah, the '10 schemes are too busy for me. Lots of colors and stripes and stuff. That T-cube, and the similarly painted SL, are probably my favorite looking frames.


Pretty much sums it up. I hated to dismiss the Mono-Q based on a paint job, but it looked entirely too busy. The SL simply looks great. I originally wanted one, but thought the ISP might be a tad more difficult to transport. If I could do a lot more RRs, I might consider one for sure. 

Definitely looking forward to getting this one together and racing it.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Although, I really thought the 08 T-Cube models looked amazing with the round top tube, paint scheme, and that spiral carbon.


Interesting. Are you sure the '08's t-cubes had a round top tube? I have a barloworld Tcube and the top tube looks anything but round. In fact seems very similar in shape to your's outside of the fork.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ipaul said:


> Interesting. Are you sure the '08's t-cubes had a round top tube? I have a barloworld Tcube and the top tube looks anything but round. In fact seems very similar in shape to your's outside of the fork.


Upon further inspection, I guess they were using both. I know Bianchi pictured the 08's with a round top tube and that spiral looking carbon, but a lot of the images I found first were with the '08 style. Perhaps some of the prototypes were the 08's and they were mostly riding the 09's (during 08).


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, not really sure myself but here's a shot of my build. Great bike. Enjoy yours.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ipaul said:


> Well, not really sure myself but here's a shot of my build. Great bike. Enjoy yours.


That is outstanding!!!! How does one obtain something like that? 

I'm actually on an Omaha club Team Type 1, but it certainly would look cool to have something like that.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

spade2you said:


> That is outstanding!!!! How does one obtain something like that?
> 
> I'm actually on an Omaha club Team Type 1, but it certainly would look cool to have something like that.


I believe Bianchi makes their "pro" type frames available to the public. I have a Liquigas FG Lite. Colnago does the same thing with some of their pro level frames. The Navigators, Mapei, and a couple other pro colors were available as options on Colnago frames.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks. I couldn't resist as I really like how the red works with the classic celeste (at least for me) and there is just enough carbon weave showing (love how it peeks thru the bianchi). I could do without the barloworld decal, but I'm stuck with it as its clear coated over.
The surprise for me is how much I like this bike. I felt I down graded for not going with the SL, but I really can't see how it would ride that much better for me. Handles great in races and has all day comfort. Bottom bracket is stiff enough, but maybe not as stiff as some other high dollar carbon frames.
You should really like yours as it is a great all rounder. What's taking you so long? Lets get going. ;-)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ipaul said:


> You should really like yours as it is a great all rounder. What's taking you so long? Lets get going. ;-)


Between the 2 feet of snow on the ground and the Zipp Sub-9 I just ordered, it's a slight issue of $, but mostly not being able to use it other than on the trainer/rollers, which my C2C can certainly do in the mean time. Definitely planning on having it together in March, so hopefully the early season races don't get hit with blizzards! 

Good to know the pro frames are available. Are they a big upcharge? Flaminia's paint schemes look pretty cool. Perhaps if I get an SL in a year so, I can look into that. I really like the current TT frames. Mine does a good job, but I'd think the new ones are a tad more aerodynamic. Then again, it did get me on the podium on 3 out of the 4 races I used it. The one race I probably was on the podium, but the timers goofed up. Hard to say exactly where I would have placed, although the fact that one of the shop workers dropped my seat about 2" didn't help. Still, given my knowledge of that course and the fact that most weren't even using a TT bike, I should NOT have gotten 8th.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The Campy Record 11, white Selle Italia SLR Carbino Flow, 3T Ergovana bars and 3T stem have arrived. Still waiting on a 3T seat post and Look blade pedals. First race is the 2nd week of April, in theory. Four races the following weekend.....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Got the seat post, now waiting for pedals. Was going to get Keo Blades, but they were considerably more expensive and a little heavier. Decided to go with the Keo Carbon Ti instead.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

where are the pics ?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'll try to get some Friday or Saturday. The shop is starting to wrench on it, so I'm letting them do their job and not getting in the way at all!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Just got it fitted and the shop is chopping the excess steering tube off. Will try to get a picture later today.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rode it. Looks nice. When I grabbed my camera, I discovered the batteries were dead. Pics to follow in a couple days or so.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Here it is!!! Roughly 15lbs, but my LBS doesn't have a very accurate and fancy digital scale.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

finally !

Looks good, congratulations.

But looking at all those spacers and filped stem I guess you could have got a size bigger for a better fit.

How it rides ?

( IMHO needs more Celeste  )


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I went with the smaller frame to get the longer stem, which is kind of an "in" thing for racers to do. I'll probably lower the bars a hair as I get used to it.

It rides pretty well, although I haven't taken it on a long ride yet. I'll be doing that on Wednesday or Thursday, weather permitting. I'm pretty impressed with the Record 11 and how it shifts. 

I thought about celeste, but not too many people making a celeste saddle these days. Since I'll be using this for racing only, keeping it clean and pristine looking shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Well, took it out for a quick spins and it felt great. We had issues with getting the Zero Gravity brakes, which are indeed light, but won't stayed centered for crap. I have them set a lot wider than I'd normally prefer, but they get the job done....barely.

When I got it, I put it on the rollers for an hour to test the fit mostly. 

I took it on a hill climb the day after I got it and it performed more than adequately. 

Ride #4 was a 47 mile RR featuring nothing but hills, crosswinds, headwinds, more crosswinds, and more hills. The crosswinds shattered the pelaton and I was lucky enough to be in the 3rd group, but on the final climb, I took about 20 people. I didn't place all that great, but I think more than a few people were impressed with the attack on the final climb. Very happy overall!!!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

For some reason I'm getting the dreaded red x and no photo.

Too bad, sounds like a sweet bike!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Still works for me, but here's the direct link.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spade2you/DSC01688.jpg


----------

